# Brewdog's £500 Ale



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is kinda wildlife related since the ale is inside a stuffed dead animal....55% beer, legal in Utah right?

http://www.sify.com/news/world-s-st...d-animals-news-international-khyoOfggaih.html


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Dubbleyoo, Tee, Eff.

?

That's pretty funny though. 55% beer? Good grief. Why? Although I'm a fan of ales...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Going by the forex rate today for GBP/USD that would mean £500 is $785 per bottle of this stuff!


----------

